# ibuprofen wearing off too soon



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

so i'm 8 days postpartum and taking ibuprofen for the muscle strain, pain in the nether regions and occasional engorgement.

they told me 600mg every 6 hours, but it's wearing off at 4 hours. can i take it more frequently or does that mess with the safety of taking it while bf?


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

With both my vaginal births, the midwife and, the second time, the nurses told me you can safely take BOTH acetaminophen and ibuprofen.
Both are safe for nursing as far as I know...


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's the deal- if you take more than 2400 mg in 24 hours, it can strain your kidneys. But, you can take the 600 mg doses as close together as every 4 hours, but ONLY up to 4 doses per day.
Yes, you should be taking tylenol also. Stagger it so you can take the acetomenophren halfway between doses of ibuprofen.
I also recommend homeopathic arnica for the brusing of tissues- it helped me a lot.
Honey, at 8 days postpartum, I was taking narcotics! Why are you not on codeine, vicodin, or a prescription pain reliever?
Bless you and your 8 day old babe.


----------



## MammaV (Jul 13, 2002)

I used homeopathic Arnica and Motherwort tincture (by herb pharm) for after pains and perineal soreness. Both worked great and with my last two avoided using any other form of pain meds. My body doesn't like ibuprofin or tylenol, so they weren't really good options for me. I also bought a sitz bath for about $7 from Walgreens and soaked my bottom 5 or more times a day for a few minutes each in warm water and epsom salts. That really heals everything up quickly and takes the pain away.
You should notice a big decrease in post partum pain and discomfort soon.

Congrats on your new babe!


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks ladies, gonna start adding Tylenol to the mix. I'm so tired of hurting, sure makes this adjustment harder.


----------



## musiclady (Jul 25, 2008)

...and stay in front of the pain!!! don't wait until it hurts. the nurse told me to stagger the tylenol and motrin/ibu but mine was 800mg of motrin (4 advil). i also had percocet- really cheap but highly effective. if you're in very bad pain, ask your dr for that. federal law requires an rx and no refills. it cost less than $5

pak sorry typos


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks. i'm trying to avaoid narcotics and i need my head to be clear (well, as clear as it can be with a 9 day old and no sleep)









trying the tylenol staggering thing today


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

I know you are in pain, and I'm so sorry for you. I think it can really bum a new mama out, to be in pain, trying to parent and nurse and get to know your baby. I applaud you in your determination to avoid narcotics! Wow! You are showing, you're willing to endure! Right on!
For me, I found the pain dulled my emotions toward my new infant- not good. If you find this happening, please tell someone.
I hope the tylenol helps! Also, homeopathic arnica, and sitz baths. You can even just do warm water sitz baths, or add salt, or any old tea you have around (brew it strong and dump it in). Various stuffs in my wash bottle helped a lot too, chamomile tea for instance.
But honey, what really hurts? By day 9, my sutures were still painful, and I had horrible hemroids, but the worst of the pain was fading. If your tummy hurts, or if you have a fever, or persistent headache, or bad smelling blood, you might have developed an infection.
Something my midwife told me, that helped a lot, was to honor the pain. It will force you to slow down, heal, and be still. Pain signals your body to release steroids and other healing hormones. So, when you take some pills and get some relief, still honor the pain. You don't actually feel as good as the pills let you think- so don't say, "Oh, now I feel good enough to do the dishes and laundry and take a little walk." No- take your meds and sit your hurty-booty down!


----------

